# Izneo ou BDBuzz?



## BlueVelvet (19 Avril 2013)

... tout est dit: j'aimerais essayer la BD sur iPad (mini, je vis dangereusement...), et me demande si quelques amateurs ont des expériences de ces deux apps/librairies qui semblent sympas...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Gwen (19 Avril 2013)

Clairement ni l&#8217;un ni l&#8217;autre. La navigation est poussive et le contenu riquiqui.

Perso, j&#8217;aime beaucoup le travail d&#8217;AVE comics sur les titres en français. Mais la aussi, le catalogue est plus que succinct 

Comixologie arrive en France, ça devrait donc bouger. Tout le catalogue Delcourt va sortir petit à petit. C&#8217;est déjà pas mal.

Ensuite, il y a les titres de l&#8217;iBookStore, mais là, l&#8217;affichage est un peu petit.

Perso, je lis beaucoup de comics sur mon iPad grâce à Comixologie. Mais le format d&#8217;origine est déjà réduit par rapport a une BD franco-belge. Du coup, c&#8217;est bien lisible et très agréable. Le franco-belge ne m&#8217;a jamais convaincu à part le système Ave Comics.

Par contre, niveau prix, c&#8217;est toujours bien trop cher.


----------

